# Bahia Asuncion: Anyone been there?



## buddha (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I gather that it is a fishing village on the Pacific side of Baja California. I can't offer more than that, as I've never been to Baja California and am not at all interested in exploring that part of the country. It is just too far away from Central Mexico and getting there is a long drive and a very expensive ferry ride across the Sea of Cortez.
Perhaps someone else can help you.


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bahia Asuncion is paradise!*

Hola buddha amigo...I am new on this board and live in bahia asuncion. I fell in love with it the first 5 minutes here and ended up not only moving here, but got married too.

We are on the mid pacific coast in a lovely fishing village that is bigger than everyone think. We have all the services one may need, even a hospital! The fishing is superb, beaches pristine, locals very friendly and a wonderful, safe place to live that is not too hot in the summer nor too cold in winter. When will you grace our shores Buddha? there is more info on our village on a site that is just the name of our village bahiaasuncion and the dot com.



buddha said:


> Anyone know anything about the area?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I knew someone would jump in and tell us about Bahia Asuncion. Thank you Shari and welcome to the board.


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the welcome...well, our area isn't called "The Forgotten Coast" for nothing. Most Baja enthusiasts who have been almost everywhere on the peninsula...have not visited here...which is one reason the fishing is so amazing!

The road USED to be the road from hell....if you DID manage to get here, your vehicle usually needed repair! But now the road is paved all the way from Vizcaino nearly to the village...there is 10 km left that they will finish paving this year.

It is so bizarre driving through the empty desert for what seems like ages...only an hour and a half and then ending up in this wonderful place complete with all the services one may need including a hospital! I finally found my paradise and have lived happily ever after here.

So come and check it out...you wont be disappointed.


----------



## buddha (Nov 2, 2008)

*How is September/October?*



shari said:


> Hola buddha amigo...I am new on this board and live in bahia asuncion. I fell in love with it the first 5 minutes here and ended up not only moving here, but got married too.
> 
> We are on the mid pacific coast in a lovely fishing village that is bigger than everyone think. We have all the services one may need, even a hospital! The fishing is superb, beaches pristine, locals very friendly and a wonderful, safe place to live that is not too hot in the summer nor too cold in winter. When will you grace our shores Buddha? there is more info on our village on a site that is just the name of our village bahiaasuncion and the dot com.


I am thinking about coming down in September or October maybe with one other person or a group of kayak fishermen.

Do you catch white sea bass at that time?

Yellowtail going off good at that time?

How is the kayak fishing?


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there...september and october are fantastic months to be here...later the better for fishing...you can even get yellowtail from shore and the kayak fishing is superb this time of year as well as dorado and yellowfin tuna..... so we look forward to seeing you then. check my blog for more photos of the area
blowhole - Blogabond 






buddha said:


> I am thinking about coming down in September or October maybe with one other person or a group of kayak fishermen.
> 
> Do you catch white sea bass at that time?
> 
> ...


----------

